

I'm the guy who went flat broke and this is what I'm doing about it. - k33n
http://blog.outernet.io/article/331/a-breath-of-fresh-air

======
Edmond
good for you... my offer still stands if you need or know someone who needs to
make extra money holding-up road-side signs for meshipu.com let me know. All
the best.

~~~
k33n
Thanks man. I appreciate it.

To everyone else who offered to help: thank you too. It meant a lot.

